# There Is No Absolute Truth (? )



## Neutral Singh (Nov 15, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've run into this statement a couple times now and I'm flabbergasted that people could assert this and not see it's self negating paradox. If there were no absolute truth I could not absolutely assert something, and consequently saying "there is no absolute truth" becomes a false claim. Furthermore if "there is absolute truth" is the only absolutely true thing one can say it's meaningless. It seems reasonable then that there is more than one absolutely true assertion. 

What is it or what are they?


----------



## Gurpreet Kaur (Dec 26, 2004)

Guru Gobind Singh Ji has said the truth is expressed in a myriad of different way, the essence of each variation is the absolute truth, which is also underlying the essence of every religion, the problem is the dogmatic aspects, which are nothing but obstacles. Thats just my rambling, ignore it if it makes no sense, its late and I need sleep, lol.


----------

